# Cardinal tetras with protruding lower lip



## BadFish (Dec 23, 2016)

I picked up 8 cardinals a week ago. 2 of them seem to have protruding lower lips/underbite, or possibly a small growth on their lip. I can't get a photo. They seem to be acting fine and eating. Is this a common deformity for tetras or would it be some sort of fungus?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like a bump (into glass sides). Cardinals are almost all wild-caught, so a mutual deformity is highly unlikely. I would suggest an Aloe Vera based product should be good enough (Stress Zyme comes to mind).

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadFish (Dec 23, 2016)

I may have some stress zyme in the back of the cabinet somewhere. Ill give it a try. Thanks


----------

